# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Как привлечь внимание мужиков на курорте

## Irina

1. Мужиков надо прикормить. Оставьте бутылку водки на пляже. На 
    следующий день оставьте бутылку по дороге с пляжа. И так далее. 
    Последнюю надо оставить около кровати в вашем номере. И не 
    мелочитесь. А то отпуск закончится, а вы все ещё расставляете 
    бутылки в коридоре гостиницы.

2. Подговорите подругу привязать вас в укромном месте к дереву. 
    Наверняка какой-нибудь рыцарь спасёт вас, после чего, может быть, 
    даже отвяжет от дерева. На всякий случай попросите подругу 
    вечером вас проверить.

3. Путь к сердцу мужчины лежит через желудок. Поэтому в лечебном 
    санатории с опаской подходите к выбору жертвы, подумайте нужен ли 
    вам такой путь через стоматит, гастрит, язву и прободение. Зачем 
    вам этот геморрой?!

4. Плавая на надувном матрасе прямо под вышкой для прыжков, вы  
    покажете мужчинам, что больше ждать милостей от природы вы не 
    намерены!

5. Внимательно следите за мужчинами на пляже. Если кого-то сморил 
    сон, он отвернулся к стене и захрапел - это не ваш выбор!

6. Почаще роняйте что-нибудь в противоположную от мужчины сторону, 
    после чего тщательно, не торопясь, поднимайте.

7. А вот делать громогласные заявления "Здесь есть в конце концов 
    мужики или нет?" не рекомендуем. Все решат, что вам нужно 
    передвинуть рояль, или вбить гвоздь, или вынести ведро с мусором. 
    Хотя откуда в гостиничном номере ведро с мусором или рояль? 
    Неважно. Мужской инстинкт всё равно заставить их втянуть головы и 
    попрятаться за спинами соседей по пляжу.

8. Очень сексуально выглядят большие накладные ногти, обрезанные 
    "лопаточкой". Во-первых, внимание мужчин вам гарантировано, 
    во-вторых вам будет немного легче грести.

9. Хорошо выходить на охоту на мужиков целой компанией. Одна 
    спугивает их с лежанок, другая загоняет их на номер, а третья 
    подстерегает в засаде и хладнокровно ведёт знакомить с родителями.

10. Если вас беспокоит целлюлит, вам придётся знакомиться с мужчиной 
     и вступать с ним в романтические отношения, стоя по пояс в воде.

11. Клоунский шарик на резинке, небрежно надетый на пляже на нос 
     (чтобы не сгорел), точно не оставит вас для мужчин незамеченной! 
     Особенно если два остальных клоунских носа вы наденете вместо 
     верхней части купальника.

12. И последнее:

    Если уж вы решили воспользоваться нашими советами, то когда они  
    сработают - не ломайтесь! А то зачем мы их писали?.

----------


## Sanych

Последний совет самый правильный и лучше сразу

----------

